# Finding new strain/strains.



## JAMO_Grow (Jan 20, 2019)

I have been smoking primarily high THC strains (20%+), I would love to try strains that have a more moderate content of THC:CBD.I do enjoy the psychoactive effect of THC, but I am looking for a strain that has a ratio of 2:1 (Just to ensure that there is noticeable psychoactive effects, but with reduced negative effects.) .
Is anyone smoking on anything that meets a similar criteria?

Happy Toking .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2019)

JAMO_Grow said:


> I have been smoking primarily high THC strains (20%+), I would love to try strains that have a more moderate content of THC:CBD.I do enjoy the psychoactive effect of THC, but I am looking for a strain that has a ratio of 2:1 (Just to ensure that there is noticeable psychoactive effects, but with reduced negative effects.) .
> Is anyone smoking on anything that meets a similar criteria?
> 
> Happy Toking .


Until you find the strain you seek taking 25mg of Benadryl reduces onset discomfort for some.


----------



## JAMO_Grow (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you for the information.
I am considering 1:1 ratio strains as they are widely available to me.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 5, 2019)

JAMO_Grow said:


> Thank you for the information.
> I am considering 1:1 ratio strains as they are widely available to me.


Check out “Bird”. Different ratios but this stuff rocks. They can’t keep it in stores here. Sells out quickly.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 5, 2019)

A guy could always mix strains to find the right ratio. I like to put weighed amounts of various strains thru the hand grinder and hit it in my pipe. Can make some interesting combos.

Most of the pot I consume is thru cocobudder for a longer lasting medicinal effect. Liking hi-CBD stuff for my joint pain. A dose at night knocks back the intense morning pain and keeps it at bay all day long. I find the buzz from using that way is more like being a bit drunk and really lifts my mood too. I like a strong sativa for depression but a bit too much can cause an anxiety attack for the first 15 min or so when smoked.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Until you find the strain you seek taking 25mg of Benadryl reduces onset discomfort for some.


I hate the feeling benadryl gives me and also hate taking pharma or OTC meds. A pill for every ill is the mantra pounded into us since we were babies but look at the mess our society is in thanks to things like that and an engineered fast food, fast fix, immediate reward mentality.

I get bad reactions to insect bites and do use a Benadryl dauber on the bite and it works great. Super low dose of benadryl. No need to flood my body with it when when a tiny dose applied at the source of my torment will do.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

OldMedUser said:


> I hate the feeling benadryl gives me and also hate taking pharma or OTC meds. A pill for every ill is the mantra pounded into us since we were babies but look at the mess our society is in thanks to things like that and an engineered fast food, fast fix, immediate reward mentality.
> 
> I get bad reactions to insect bites and do use a Benadryl dauber on the bite and it works great. Super low dose of benadryl. No need to flood my body with it when when a tiny dose applied at the source of my torment will do.
> 
> View attachment 4328547


JAMO_Grow discussed reduced negative effects and with cannabis intoxication those tend to be paranoia, bronchospasm, tachycardia. However if by negative effects he meant a localized rash then an external would be the more effective mode of administration.

So you're right it would be dependent upon the precise definition of negative.


----------



## OldMedUser (May 5, 2019)

After much experimentation with homemade edibles I've found the best thing to bring you down from a bad trip is a couple oz of vodka or your tipple of choice. Works really fast and won't make you sneeze like the sniffing pepper cure does. A lot less chemicals in booze than something like Benadryl.

For someone new to pot who may be having a real allergic reaction then Benadryl could really help tho I bet.


----------

